# Hakko clone $30



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Just to share with you guys, well worth $30.






Soldering Station, Low Noise Iron Welder Digital Display Solder Hot Air Soldering Station with Welding Stand (US Plug): Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement


Soldering Station, Low Noise Iron Welder Digital Display Solder Hot Air Soldering Station with Welding Stand (US Plug): Amazon.ca: Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.ca


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

super deal!! Too bad I already have one .......the real one that is.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

@epis do you think you will be able to find replacement tips for it? Just wondering if they are an odd size or if tips that fit real Hakko will fit this.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

jb welder said:


> @epis do you think you will be able to find replacement tips for it? Just wondering if they are an odd size or if tips that fit real Hakko will fit this.


Yes, Hakko tips 900 series should fit.
I will confirm tonight, after I got it.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Just recieved it.
It really looks and works as Hakko.
More than happy with this purchase.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

What is the power rating?


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

bigboki said:


> What is the power rating?


65 Watts


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

epis said:


> 65 Watts


Great, thank you very much for sharing and the answer!


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Whoever bought this iron, you'll need to calibrate it most likely. Mine was overshooting 70 degrees Celsius. There is same procedure as original one.


FX-888D Setting and Adjustments


Also if your holder doesn't grip the pencil well, adjust grey rubber ring with small screwdriver.
That's it, still enjoying it a lots.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Are these the tips that don’t corrode or “shrink “. ? 
I have the adjustable radio shack one and the tips corrode and Pit all the time.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

No, they do last very long, even Chinese ones ( good quality ones), they are made out of plated iron vs copper which burns a lot faster.


----------



## kablebike (May 14, 2016)

Thanks epis for the heads up. Just pulled the trigger.


----------

